# non + adjectif / non + substantif - trait d'union ?



## blood_onyx

J'ai toujours eu de la difficulté à déterminer s'il faut mettre un trait d'union dans un nom ou adjectif composé comportant "non".
Voici des exemples
non alcoolisé, non-figuratif, non-métal

Y a-t-il une règle?

Une autre question: est-ce que l'adjectif "non déjouable" se dit/s'écrit et prend-il un trait d'union?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Donaldos

La "règle" invite à réserver le trait d'union aux substantifs. Pas de trait d'union donc pour les adjectifs. Sauf que les contre-exemples existent bien sûr...

Concernant "non déjouable", je m'en tiendrais à la règle (absence de trait d'union) car le terme me semble trop peu courant pour qu'une forme particulière ait été admise. Mais sait-on jamais...


----------



## Chimel

Donaldos said:


> La "règle" invite à réserver le trait d'union aux substantifs. Pas de trait d'union donc pour les adjectifs. Sauf que les contre-exemples existent bien sûr...


C'est la règle classique, mais il me semble que l'évolution de la langue va dans le sens du trait d'union dans tous les cas. Ainsi mon Petit Robert met un trait d'union à toutes les entrées commençant par "non" (sauf nonchalant... ), qu'il s'agisse de substantifs ou d'adjectifs.

Certains mots peuvent d'ailleurs avoir les deux valeurs: non-conformiste, non-violent, non-actif...

Si on respecte la règle, il faut donc en toute logique dire:
- c'est un militant non violent
mais
- les non-violents étaient minoritaires dans la manif
ce qui est un peu bizarre.


----------



## Donaldos

Je n'ai pas eu l'occasion d'observer personnellement l'évolution de la langue par rapport à ce point donc je ne me prononcerai pas. (Au passage, la version électronique du Larousse dont je dispose distingue de façon quasi systématique l'adjectif du substantif. Un dictionnaire bilingue que j'ai sous la main se borne, lui, à présenter des mots tels que "non-violent", "non-conformiste" ou encore "non-figuratif" comme des noms uniquement.)

En revanche, le trait d'union a pour moi un usage qui va au-delà de cette "règle" en ceci que je tolère mieux sa présence lorsque l'adjectif (ou participe) précédé de _non_ forme un nouvel adjectif, un nouveau concept à part entière. L'union me semble alors plus légitime mais on s'éloigne de la simple négation "occasionnelle", procédé potentiellement applicable à n'importe quel adjectif ou participe.
 Je pense d'ailleurs que la présence dans le dictionnaire de certains de ces adjectifs , tandis que tant d'autres sont absents, n'est pas totalement sans rapport avec ces considérations : puisque seul un petit nombre d'associations _non_+adjectif/participe y figurent, certaines sont de toute évidence plus naturelles et courantes que d'autres. Cette présélection fait du dictionnaire une source peu/non objective (^^) en ce qui concerne l'usage du trait d'union entre _non _et l'adjectif.

Dans le cas d'une association aussi fortuite que celle de _non_ et _déjouable_, je continue donc pour ma part de préférer l'absence de trait d'union.

P.S. : par rapport au contraste entre "non violent" (adjectif) et "non-violent" (nom) que tu mets en avant, il faudrait justement étudier l'influence de l'existence d'une forme nominale (et incluant donc nécessairement un trait d'union) sur l'adjectif correspondant et vice versa.


----------



## Chimel

Donaldos said:


> En revanche, le trait d'union a pour moi un usage qui va au-delà de cette "règle" en ceci que je tolère mieux sa présence lorsque l'adjectif (ou participe) précédé de _non_ forme un nouvel adjectif, un nouveau concept à part entière. L'union me semble alors plus légitime mais on s'éloigne de la simple négation "occasionnelle", procédé potentiellement applicable à n'importe quel adjectif ou participe.
> 
> Dans le cas d'une association aussi fortuite que celle de _non_ et _déjouable_, je continue donc pour ma part de préférer l'absence de trait d'union.


Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec ça.


----------



## Donaldos

Et comme il n'est jamais trop tard pour bien faire, un petit lien qui évoque les différents points:

-non (BDL)


> L’emploi de l’adverbe _non_ peut présenter certaines difficultés : quand doit-on le lier au mot qui le suit par un trait d’union? De manière générale, la règle qui s’applique est la suivante : lorsque _non_ précède un nom, on l’unit à celui-ci par un trait d’union; lorsqu’il précède un adjectif, les deux mots ne sont pas liés.


----------



## Habituellement

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai des doutes récurrents quand je dois écrire, au sujet d'une personne, qu'elle est "non quelque chose". 
Par exemple : des personnes non parentes, ou non omniscientes, ou non exposées (à une maladie). Ou, aussi : une clause de non concurrence, de non contestation.

Est-ce nécessaire de mettre un tiret, par exemple "non-concurrence" ? Existe-t-il une règle précise à ce sujet ?

Merci pour vos réponses,
Cordialement.


----------



## Seeda

Bonjour,

Selon Larousse, on met un trait d'union seulement avec un nom : _le non-droit_. Avec un adjectif, pas de trait d'union : _non applicable_.


----------



## IlEnAppert

Voici encore deux exemples que donne le Bon Usage:

"Il est sévère, non injuste"

"Il part en Allemagne, non en France" (Pas d'adjectif, évidemment, mais pas de trait d'union non plus)

avec la remarque:

"Remarquez l'absence de trait d'union -- Rappelons qu'avec un nom il en faut un:"

"En cas de non-paiement"

Bonne journée!


----------



## Chimel

Habituellement said:


> J'ai des doutes récurrents quand je dois écrire, au sujet d'une personne, qu'elle est "non quelque chose".
> Par exemple : des personnes non parentes, ou non omniscientes, ou non exposées (à une maladie). Ou, aussi : une clause de non concurrence, de non contestation.
> 
> Est-ce nécessaire de mettre un tiret, par exemple "non-concurrence" ? Existe-t-il une règle précise à ce sujet ?


Voir les premiers échanges de ce fil: c'est en tout cas "clause de non-concurrence" (substantif) et en principe "des personnes non parentes" (adjectif), mais il y a une tendance à mettre aussi un trait d'union lorsque qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une "négation occasionnelle", mais bien d'un nouveau concept à part entière.



> Voici encore deux exemples que donne le Bon Usage:
> 
> "Il est sévère, non injuste"


Ce n'est pas la même chose: on ne veut pas dire qu'il est un "non injuste", comme on dirait qu'il est un non violent, mais on oppose deux idées. On pourrait d'ailleurs dire: pas injuste, non pas injuste.


----------



## IlEnAppert

En effet, tu as raison, c'est une autre chose, mais j'ai trouvé un autre exemple qui semble mieux y convenir:

"C'est un garçon non gentil mais intelligent"


----------



## noir_ecaille

Bonjour,


Problème récurrent concernant certaines habitudes de rédaction.

Il m'est déjà arrivé de lire "non [x]" et "non-[x]" pour un même mot. Des fois je me demande s'il existe une nuance, s'il existe une erreur, ou s'il ne s'agit que d'une typographie non fixée / non-fixée 

Bref. Quel différence entre les deux ?


En vous remerciant de votre aimable participation


----------



## OLN

Bonjour, noire_écaille. 

Tout dépend de la nature de x : adjectif ou substantif ?

On trouve ici quelques clefs (j'ai mis le gras): http://www.btb.termiumplus.gc.ca/tp...ra&lettr=indx_catlog_n&page=9CV-fgJNzWqU.html


> On pourrait donc écrire _une doctrine non-conformiste_, mais pour éviter la confusion, *il est préférable de toujours écrire l’adjectif* *sans trait d’union* : _Une doctrine non conformiste_.
> 
> *Employés comme noms, ces mots prennent toujours le trait d’union* : _des non-conformistes, des non-inscrits_.
> 
> Le trait d’union est obligatoire dans certains cas; on écrit _restaurant non-fumeurs_ plutôt que _restaurant non fumeur_.  On comprendra que le restaurant ne fume pas et qu’il s’agit plutôt  d’un restaurant *pour les non-fumeurs*. De plus, on devrait en principe  écrire _Les pays non alignés_, mais les dictionnaires donnent toujours _Les pays non-alignés_, sans doute parce que _pays non-alignés_ est perçu comme une espèce de *nom* composé.



Il y a un article sur Wikipedia qui traite aussi des autres préfixes : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_des_règles_d'emploi_du_trait_d'union_pour_les_préfixes
On trouve d'autres sources en ligne : http://mapage.noos.fr/bernard.duxin/Motscomposesinvariables.html, par exemple (lire "L'emploi du trait d'union dans les mots composés avec préfixe")


PS : quelle différence ?


----------



## noir_ecaille

Je te remercie  Intuitivement j'en use ainsi mais il existe des cas où ça contredit mon intuition -- erreur de ma part ou de la part du rédacteur/"correcteur" ?

C'est assez important pour moi parce que je suis secrétaire de métier, et il n'est pas simple d'avoir des supérieurs moins bon que soi en Français -- surtout quand certains "corrigent" en mettant des erreurs _(comme une fois j'ai eu droit à un "accord" sur un verbe au participe présent qui pourtant introduisait un complément d'objet !)_.

Je te remercie pour les liens aussi


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,


jekoh said:


> « Non gouvernemental » s'écrit en deux mots.





Maître Capello said:


> Pour le trait d'union, la règle est en effet de n'en mettre un que pour un substantif négatif et de mettre une espace pour un adjectif à la forme négative, mais on trouve parfois un trait d'union pour l'adjectif.


Quant au trait d'union que j'avais mis entre 'non' et 'gouvernemental' dans ce fil, je l'ai mis parce dans mon contexte qui était la repésentation de ONG dans un petit encadré il y en avait un mais les remarques de mes amis ci-dessus m'ont fait retourner à mon contexte pour voir ce qui s'y passait :

(Voici mon contexte)


> Une ONG, c'est une organisation non-
> gouvernementale d'intérêt public ou humanitaire. (...)


Ah, je vois que faute d'espace à la fin de la ligne on a voulu passer à la ligne suivante et donc on a mis un trait d'union entre 'non' et 'gouvernementale'.
Mais je me demande si c'est déjà correct puisqu'ils sont déjà deux mots séparés et, à ma connaissance, normalement on met le trait d'union
quand on veut casser un seul mot en une de ses syllabes. […]

Alors, je crois que la forme correcte serait ou bien :


> Une ONG, c'est une organisation non
> gouvernementale d'intérêt public ou humanitaire. (...)


ou bien :


> Une ONG, c'est une organisation non gouver-
> nementale d'intérêt public ou humanitaire. (...)


Ou peut-être 'mettre un trait d'union', c'est _la règle_ de casser _les mots composés de 'non adjective' _à la fin de la ligne ?

Merci beaucoup d'éclaircir ce point.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le trait d'union en fin de ligne ne remplace jamais une espace. En d'autres termes, _non-_ <à la ligne> _gouvernemental_ est mis pour _non-gouvernemental_ et en aucun cas pour _non gouvernemental_. L'exemple que vous citez ne respecte donc pas la règle habituelle.


----------



## lesaucisson

Doit-on dire non-invasif ou non invasif ? Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

S'il s'agit bien d'un adjectif, il faut l'écrire sans trait d'union.

Exemple : _un examen non invasif_


----------



## PatriceD

Non disponible, ou non-disponible ?
En parlant d'un matériel, d'une option, d'une personne ...


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Selon moi, un tiret seulement s'il s'agit d'un _substantif_ (ou assimilé). Dans le cas d'un _adjectif_, on ne doit pas en mettre :

- Un matériel _non disponible_
- L'état du _non-disponible_


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, c'est la règle la plus sûre.


----------

